# Initial impression of the Pinarello FP6



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

This thing is awesome. If this what Pinarello calls mid level I can't imagine how amazing a Dogma is. I have spent about a week on this frame now and it is stiffer than my aluminum Prince, smoother than my Serotta Colorado and don't get me started on how well this thing tracks, I swere I could ride thing through a large sweeping turn at over 30mph with my hands of the bars. Atleast untill new bike lust sets in again I'm in heaven.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet ride! My wife has one and everytime I take it for a quick spin around the block to make sure it is shifting right and tuned up i am impressed with it. Accelerated great, tracks smoth fantastic bike all around. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

I too have been a thinking about getting one of these beautiful frames but I can't figure out the sizing. I usually ride a 56 but on this frame I might need a 54 or even 53 going by the seat tube and head tube lengths. How tall are you and what size is your frame if I might ask?


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad to know that there are others who ride an FP6. This is my first road bike. Still trying to get used to the riding position and clipless pedals. So far i really love it. After a 30-50 mile ride, my back and legs doesnt hurt. Although i am experiencing some discomfort on my right knee which i will have the bike fine tuned again. probably because of the cleats. 

I am 181cm tall so ~6ft when I was measured. I have a 85cm or 33.5" inseam. The size i got was a 55cm which has a 56cm top tube.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

jeffreyg said:


> This thing is awesome. If this what Pinarello calls mid level I can't imagine how amazing a Dogma is. I have spent about a week on this frame now and it is stiffer than my aluminum Prince, smoother than my Serotta Colorado and don't get me started on how well this thing tracks, I swere I could ride thing through a large sweeping turn at over 30mph with my hands of the bars. Atleast untill new bike lust sets in again I'm in heaven.



Awesome :thumbsup:....but one week and the bar tape looks like that?  Oops, or maybe you got it used? A steed like that deserves some new bar tape :idea:


**


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Parts used, frame new*

I pulled the parts of my old aluminum Prince and stuck them on here. I have a fresh package of white tape right here on the desk, I just haven't taken the time to re-wrap yet.

Same with the miss matched tires on the Ksyrium SL's, I should have taken the pick with my tubulars on it. 

As far as sizing, I am just shy of 5' 8" with a 31" inseam, I also have long gangley arms.

My aluminum Prince is a 54cm and this is a 53cm, but it feels bigger than the old Prince and my Serotta which is a tradional 55cm. The Prince and the Serotta always felt about the same. 

The bike isn't so big that it is uncomfortable, and I have my contact points (Saddle height, set back, reach, drop, etc...) where I always put them. The bike just feels a little bigger, maybe it is all in my head.


----------



## mspeak (Aug 20, 2008)

1+ on the bar tape.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

The FP6 is a sweet frame, came out of the same mold of the Paris that won race bike of the year.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*New tape and matching tires*

Better?

Also did a picture invert to make a new screen saver

Now I just need to cut the fork


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats, and enjoy yourself!

Still love my FP6 after over 6k miles, you will too.


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Fp6*

I have had mine for about 2 years and really love it. It is a great bike for a lazy day century or running it out with the fast group. Cant go wrong, are they still making them?


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

West End Rail said:


> I have had mine for about 2 years and really love it. It is a great bike for a lazy day century or running it out with the fast group. Cant go wrong, are they still making them?


No, its a 2009 that was left over. Good thing is that Gita Bike honors the warranty on 09s and newer.


----------



## volosong (May 3, 2011)

West End Rail said:


> I have had mine for about 2 years and really love it. It is a great bike for a lazy day century or running it out with the fast group. Cant go wrong, are they still making them?


2009 was the only year that they made the FP-6. I picked up the last frame in my size from Competitive Cyclist several months ago. I built it up with Dura-Ace from one of my other bikes ... and hated the ride! Very, very harsh. Every little bump sent vibrations and jolts throughout the frame. Was just about ready to dump the frame when I tried 25mm tires instead of the 23mm that I had been running. What a difference! I'm keeping this bike for a long, long time now. Not as responsive and twitchy as my Kestrel, but it's a real cruiser that will go all day long.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Erion929 said:


> Awesome :thumbsup:....but one week and the bar tape looks like that?  Oops, or maybe you got it used? A steed like that deserves some new bar tape :idea:**


Yah...it doesn't look too new. Mismatched tires, and old style Campy levers. Used or not, still nice.


----------

